# I Have IBS And Mite Be Getting Soon. Questions? Help!



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

Dear Anyone, I mite be getting Braces soon and have Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS). I have IBS-C with Nausea and pain. Does anyone here have braces? If so can you email me some pictures so I can see what they look like? If anyone as braces Did't you gag a lot because of Nausea from Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Tell me how you did it? Please email me back at varians###yahoo.com . Thanks.Sincerely,Varian


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh, braces are nothing. You know what they look like already! There are pictures everywhere.I had braces for about a year and it was nothing! Its wearing the retainers afterwards that sucks. It did not make me feel any more sick. After the first couple days it just feels like you normal mouth.Don't worry at all! Uncomfortable for a while, but make sure you have some paracetemal handy and you'll be fine.


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

I didn't have braces- but now wish I had done!!I was always with the coolest crowd at school and didn't want the brace look!I always been blessed with reasonable looks but wish I had my teeth sorted out - my brother who's a couple of years younger than me did and now looks great!You may get teased a bit but just you think how you can get your own back later on in life taking the mickey out of people (like me) with crooked teeth!Braces won't make you gag! after a few days you'll forget their even there!


----------

